# FS:price dropped 650$ for quick sale 55 gal light canister uv etc.



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

I have to sell everything. 
Reason can be found in the thread for live stock. Too much to explain.

So

Acrylic Fish tank 55 gal good shape just few tiny scratches which can be repair with an acrylic kit or can be used as sump 48"X13"X20" 200$

Stand for fish tank black color very heavy and stable 2 doors in front ,open in the back. 100$

two heaters 300W and 200W 20$ each

Canister filter 4 stages with 9W UV built in.(lots of good media inside) 100 $

36W UV 120$

2X 54W T5 GLO light system can be hang from ceiling or fixed on the rim with bracket. Comes with one marine glo ,one power glo and one spare power glo tube 250$
(retail price 220 only the system and one tube is 55 plus tax) power plug with timer included

Over the top I have a lots of accessories which will go as bonus for fish tank with stand and for buying all setup I will add one 10 gal fish tank and one bio wheel filter Marineland plus one moon light led bar blue color.

price for everithing including fish ( http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-big-cichlids-all-stock-16989/#post143254 ) 850 $

FISH has to go first. 
Pictures on the way

For viewing or if interested call 7788373367


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

I will use reserve and pending option only for the serious buyer unless somebody takes all at a time.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Picture added here
BC aquaria purpose only - a set on Flickr

Just for FYI all accessories, solution and water test kits who`s coming with the fish tank worth more then 200. If you add 10 gal and marineland bio wheel price for set up became a steal.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

No tax will be added to any price!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Replay back to you


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

still open !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Price for all setup is going down to 800. Fishes come for free in that price


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Nobody today? There is another day tomorrow!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump to go on top


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

779 people read the topic and nobody interested. ........


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

How about 10% off for fishtank and stand ? ? ?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Canada`s Day Bump !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Price drop for 1st and 4th July only.........650 for everything.
The offer is available for Sunday and Monday up to midnight.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What make is the UV and how long has it been used for?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Sent pm with detail


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

last price 750 and is still with 50% off that you would pay in the store for the same setup.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice price for nice setup !!!!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

PM sent on UV


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

I really have to sell that is why I let the price to 650 $ for everything including fish. This is cutting off a half or more than half from its value.


----------

